# No sound when i burned a dvd



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok i burn't a dvd the other day ,,Had sound to it ..i burnt one today poped it in the dvd player no sound,,,But it has sound when i put it in the comoputer any idea?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You probably used MPG sound. MPG sound can play on just about any PAL player and most NTSC players but there are some it won't play on. Choose AC3 (dolby digital) or PCM if AC3 is not available.


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok thank u ...Now ANother question so i wont have to Make a new thread..

I thought i found out how but i didnt...How Do i speed Up the burnin Process i think mine was burnin on 6.4X speed

Whats the best play back with moviefactory how do i do it ..all i have been doin is hittin next when it says what i am supposed to do


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Check the speed that your media/drive is compactable with. You can't expect to burn @ 16x if your DVD/Drive only supports burning to 4x.

Also check your HDD speed, as DVD Burning is a very HDD intensive task, (1x is more than 1mB/s), most HDDs have a limit of ~ 20mB/s


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm sorry but i'm new to the process how would i do both of them things listed?


----------



## CraigMB (Jan 29, 2006)

???


----------

